# Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2014)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an *

					Der für seine Netzteile und Gehäuse bekannte Hersteller Enermax kündigte jüngst eine überarbeitete Version seiner CPU-Kühler-Serie an. Die Liqmax 2-Wasserkühler sind wie schon der Vorgänger in zwei Größen erhältlich. Die patentierte Shunt Channel Technology (SCT) soll eine verbesserte Wärmeabfuhr gewährleisten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an *


----------



## Stern1710 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an*

Bäh die Kühl-/Pumpeinheit sieht hässlich aus, errinert mich an die von Lepa..



> Mitte Drezember sind die Liqmax-2-Kühler erhältlich.



Es gibt mittlerweile 3 Dezember?   Würde zumindestens die Weihnachtsdeko, welche beriets Mitte Oktober wär, erklären


----------



## Noctias (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an*

Hallo,
Hat wer eine Ahnung wann diese  Wasserkühlung erscheint oder wo mann sie kaufen kann ??
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Aliraza21 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an*

Klar, die kannst du nehmen. Eine echte WaKü wäre jedoch deutlich besser und leiser. Und vermutlich jeder ~35 Euro Luftkühler zieht an der X61 vorbei...


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Enermax kündigt CPU-Kühler-Serie Liqmax 2 an*

Es gibt schon reviews dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3fWYb_8mRQ

Die ist nicht schlecht. Natürlich ist das kein Vergleich zu einer custom WaKü, man kann auch einen Porsche nicht mit nem Golf vergleichen - das erste kostet halt 3-4x so viel.
Aber was deren Leistung angeht, ist es gleichwertig mit einem guten Luftkühler der auch mal 50-70€ kostet. 
Ich hab die Triton hier, sie kühlt recht gut, gemessen an dem kleinen 240mm Radiator. Sehr leise ist sie nicht, aber ausreichend. Wer absolute Ruhe haben will, muss mehr investieren.

Ach seh gerade es geht um die Liqmax, nicht um die Liqtech.
Aber die Basis ist halt die gleiche, sie werden da nichts brandneues anbieten.


----------

